# Front Bumper for 2004 Tahoe



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

I hit a deer in my tahoe last week coming back from Chincoteague. The insurance company is going to pay for a new front bumper. Can anyone suggest a front bumper for a 2004 Tahoe that includes or accommodates a front hitch? If it's going to be replaces I might as well upgrade right?

Thanks, Jeremy


----------



## OldBay (May 15, 2003)

Not exactly a lot of activity in the 4x4 forum these days. Here is the front hitch I found for my tahoe: 
http://www.partstrain.com/store/?N=0&src=search&Ntt=CUR31302+

I had my mechanic install it since the truck was in for some other work anyway. The receiver comes out just below the trim below the bumper. Seems solid and a good fit.


----------

